# Is it possible to enable the cameras for use while driving?



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Like if I wanted to turn on the rear view camera or side cameras while driving. Is that possible in VCDS or via another method?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MrSmith4 said:


> Like if I wanted to turn on the rear view camera or side cameras while driving. Is that possible in VCDS or via another method?


I know I can hit "P" parking sensors button while driving and that will turn on rear view camera for few seconds. Try it

Why do you need to have cameras ON while driving?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> I know I can hit "P" parking sensors button while driving and that will turn on rear view camera for few seconds. Try it
> 
> Why do you need to have cameras ON while driving?


I tried that while moving at around 25 mph and it didn’t do anything. Sometimes it would be useful to put on the rear or side camera to get a better view of what’s around you while driving


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MrSmith4 said:


> I tried that while moving at around 25 mph and it didn’t do anything. Sometimes it would be useful to put on the rear or side camera to get a better view of what’s around you while driving


Just look out the window 

Im pretty sure 360 camera system would not work because it will not be able to stich all frames that fast. 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> MrSmith4 said:
> 
> 
> > Like if I wanted to turn on the rear view camera or side cameras while driving. Is that possible in VCDS or via another method?
> ...


On a prior vehicle with an aftermarket head unit I could select the rear camera at any time. It was handy when the cargo area was filled to the roof as a rear view mirror replacement. Did that the entire way on a cross country move.


----------



## dmnyc87 (Jun 5, 2019)

On my 2019 the Cameras can be activated by pushing the park sensor button, as long as the car is traveling below 10 mph. Above 10 mph and it will shut off automatically. I find activating the side cameras helpful when attempting to change lanes in heavy NYC traffic. Allows you to gauge how much room you really have to squeeze in without hitting the adjacent car.


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

Any further info on this? Would be handy.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Munkoli said:


> Any further info on this? Would be handy.


Pretty sure they won't be able to process the imaging at the speeds you're looking to use them. When I start speeding up almost immediately you can see the cameras lag behind before they shut off.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm surprised this topic is still going.

- You can enable cameras when traveling low speeds by pressing P park system button
- The system will not work when at higher speeds because it will not be able to stich pictures at that speed.
- No other magic available. What would you even do with it at high speeds??? Just pay attention to the road. Even if the system worked you will not be able to respond to anything you'll see in the camera. Too late by then :screwy:

Done!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> I'm surprised this topic is still going.
> 
> - You can enable cameras when traveling low speeds by pressing P park system button
> - The system will not work when at higher speeds because it will not be able to stich pictures at that speed.
> ...


Hyundai and Kia have the Blind Spot Monitor. Similar to Honda's Lane Watch, but instead of only being a camera, it works in conjunction with the BLIS system. So there is application of it, and those who have used it on the Telluride, Palisade and Nexo have raved about it.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ice4life said:


> Hyundai and Kia have the Blind Spot Monitor. Similar to Honda's Lane Watch, but instead of only being a camera, it works in conjunction with the BLIS system. So there is application of it, and those who have used it on the Telluride, Palisade and Nexo have raved about it.


The scope of this topic is if its able to use an existing 360 cameras while driving. Reason and answer is provided above.
The system you pointed out are designed for that, and of course will work.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> What would you even do with it at high speeds???
> 
> The scope of this topic is if its able to use an existing 360 cameras while driving. Reason and answer is provided above.
> The system you pointed out are designed for that, and of course will work.


I'm confused by your circular logic. You said "what would you even do with it at high speeds???" I told you with the Hyundai/Kia Blind Spot Monitor system, you get added visibility with blind spots as it works in conjunction with BLIS at high speeds. So I'm answering your question and don't find it by any means inappropriate for the topic being discussed. 

That is the application. Added visibility with Blind Spot situations at speed.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> I'm confused by your circular logic. You said "what would you even do with it at high speeds???" I told you with the Hyundai/Kia Blind Spot Monitor system, you get added visibility with blind spots as it works in conjunction with BLIS at high speeds. So I'm answering your question and don't find it by any means inappropriate for the topic being discussed.
> 
> That is the application. Added visibility with Blind Spot situations at speed.


Or, you could just learn to drive...... :screwy:


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I saw a setting for speed at which parking assist deactivated. Default is 20kmph. I didn't change it as I figured that would create all kinds of annoying beeps from the sensors. I didn't see rear camera as an option separate from that. Didn't look extensively however.


----------



## tone-loc (May 9, 2021)

I know this thread is ancient at this point, but IMO, any time you're hauling a trailer, it would be nice to enable the camera to see that all is well with the load. Since I can't see it, I could potentially drive a hundred miles before realizing I lost something that wasn't secured as well as I thought, or that the chains came loose, etc. Enabling the rear camera in motion would let me glance at it every so often and confirm it's still good, or possibly see out of my peripheral when something comes loose. 

You wouldn't need images to be "stitched together" quickly for this function. 10 frames per second is way more than adequate, if not at least a little unpleasant.


----------

